# TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax



## Thoddeleru (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Absurd, wie die Dinger heute aussehen. Ich sitze hier mit ner billigen Fritzbox, die es gratis zum Vertrag gab. Die hindert mich jedenfalls bei Battlefield nicht am gewinnen.


----------



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

						Der chinesische Hersteller von Netzwerkprodukten ist nun auch auf den Gaming-Zug aufgesprungen und hat während der Gamescom 2018 den ersten eigenen dedizierten Router für Videospiele angekündigt: Tri-Band, 10.747 Mbit/s Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und ganze acht Antennen für 8 × 8 MU-MIMO.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*


----------



## Tech_13 (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Wann es wohl die ersten "Gaming" Router als Rackmount geben wird...


----------



## Pu244 (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Das Ding schraubt man wohl wirklich am besten an die Decke... 



			
				PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Der Router verfügt für kabelgebundene Geräte über acht Gigabit-Ethernet-Ports, die auch kombiniert werden können, um so die Geschwindigkeit von einem Gigabyte pro Sekunde auf zwei Gbit/s anzuheben.



Damit würde man die Geschwindigkeit allerdings Vierteln...


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*



Thoddeleru schrieb:


> Absurd, wie die Dinger heute aussehen. Ich sitze hier mit ner billigen Fritzbox, die es gratis zum Vertrag gab. Die hindert mich jedenfalls bei Battlefield nicht am gewinnen.



Bei Battlefield verliert auch keiner mehr


----------



## Jobsti84 (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Mich würde ja mal ein Test solcher Gerätschaften interessieren,
gerade Kabelgebunden.

Ich gehe nicht von aus, dass der Ping irgendwie morz besser wird?!

Design ist dennoch ne Katastrophe.


----------



## Pu244 (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht von aus, dass der Ping irgendwie morz besser wird?!



Ein 100 MBit Switch hat eine Latenz von 20μsec, wohl gemerkt Mikrosekunden, nicht Millisekunden. Von daher ist da nicht viel zu holen und man kann sich den ganzen Killermist sparen. In der Praxis wird es eh erst interessant, wenn es vom Switch ins Internet geht..


----------



## Freakless08 (27. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Fragt sich nur wie es mit Software-Sicherheitsupdates aussieht.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit TP-Link?


----------



## Tech_13 (28. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie es mit Software-Sicherheitsupdates aussieht.
> Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit TP-Link?



Die richtig teuren Enterprise Geräte haben da einiges in peto. Für das meiste gibt es aber von der Community die OpenWRT Versionen, die bieten deutlich mehr (OpenVPN usw.)



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht von aus, dass der Ping irgendwie morz besser wird?!



Jedenfalls nicht in dieser Preisklasse, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch dieser Switch nur "Store&Forward" kann, alles andere ergibt im Konsumerbereich keinen Sinn. Es gibt da zwar noch das "Fast Forward" aber da leidet evtl. die Signal Qualität im schlimsten Fall kann das auf Wlan Niveau absinken. 
Bleibt nur das "Adaptive Switching" und das gibt es auch nur im Enterprise Segment.

Etwas worum sich die Hersteller mal Kümmern könnten wäre eine Möglichkeit für Addons zu schaffen, die Risiken mal außen vor, hier besteht Potenzial (siehe IPFire).


----------



## bastian123f (28. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Kein DSL-Modem. Dann ist er schonmal raus.
Ein 10GBit-Port wäre auch schön gewesen. Dann hätte ich ein Kabel zum Server und nicht mehrere kombiniert.


----------



## Jobsti84 (28. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*

Und was kann jetzt ein "Gaming Router", was ein anderer "normaler" Router ähnlicher (oder gar günstiger) Preisklasse nicht kann?


----------



## Tech_13 (29. August 2018)

*AW: TP-Links erster Gaming-Router: Der AX11000 hat ein Tri-Band und unterstützt 802.11ax*



Jobsti84 schrieb:


> Und was kann jetzt ein "Gaming Router", was ein anderer "normaler" Router ähnlicher (oder gar günstiger) Preisklasse nicht kann?



Neben dem "Gaming" Aufpreis gibt es idr etwas schnelleres WLAN, theoretisch zumindest wenn da nicht die Sache mit den "Standards" wäre, und irgendeine Form von QOS (Priorisierung von bestimmten Geräten/Ports).

Ein guter Router kann all dies aber auch, von daher bleibt nur das Aussehen übrig.


----------

